# New Mega-Dart Blowgun Rifle Site Is Open



## airgunenthusiast (Jun 22, 2011)

Hello,
The Mega-Dart series of blowguns are powered by a pair of elastic bands that drive a piston to produce compressed air. I just opened a new site today that features the Mega-Dart blowgun/slingshot guns. I hope you enjoy the sites. -Dan The Airgun Enthusiast Channel

The new site is: *Mega-Dart Blowgun Homepage *
A fun new Mega-Dart video has also been posted: *Mega-Dart Blowgun Video*
A new companion site featuring airguns & other projectile firing devices is: *The Airgun Enthusiast Channel*


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

These look cool! How much do they sell for and where could I get one?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

i like the lok of these, proper boys toys, jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

never mind


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mckee said:


> These look cool! How much do they sell for and where could I get one?


Not legal in the UK I'm afraid









[edit] hold on something has changed I just saw blowguns for sale on a UK website









[edit] hmmm conflicting info....as said on cold steel site:

*Blowguns are illegal in the UK. Therefore they are not offered for sale in the UK. As the UK distributors, we have included them on this website to show the full range of products Cold Steel offer*


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

mckee said:


> These look cool! How much do they sell for and where could I get one?


Look good dont they


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> never mind


I did move it but then put it back cos it is using elastic tubes like some of the slingbows on the site, cheers jeff


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> These look cool! How much do they sell for and where could I get one?


Not legal in the UK I'm afraid









[edit] hold on something has changed I just saw blowguns for sale on a UK website









[edit] hmmm conflicting info....as said on cold steel site:

*Blowguns are illegal in the UK. Therefore they are not offered for sale in the UK. As the UK distributors, we have included them on this website to show the full range of products Cold Steel offer*

[/quote]


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Actually, blowguns are legal in the UK, but for paint-ball only; ALL HUNTING WITH BLOWGUNS IS VERY!!! ILLEGAL ... unfortunately.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Actually, blowguns are legal in the UK, but for paint-ball only; ALL HUNTING WITH BLOWGUNS IS VERY!!! ILLEGAL ... unfortunately.


Yeah I've seen them and I'm going to get one soon for fun factor


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

they look fun !


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Illegal or not, i would like to have one







!!!.

Looks awesome. is there any vid of some1 shooting it?..


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

I bought a paint-ball one, they are brilliant fun; and I made a bigger one too, but just for fun. When I found out how badly they were looked upon though, I just put it in the corner of the room, stuck to cattys.


----------



## airgunenthusiast (Jun 22, 2011)

As8MaN said:


> Illegal or not, i would like to have one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just this one so far - Click on the link below

Shooting A Mega-Dart Gun

Dan


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

This style has been around for many years now. I bought this from Gander Mountain (or Sportsmans Guide) in the late 80's. 
Really nice but recoil was a bit up there which threw the accuracy off a bit especially at longer distances.
The way they sold it was you get 3 feet wires and beads. You had to cut your wire darts to your own length. You then had to head them and it went into the beads (melted). It also came with orange cone shaped back end heads.


----------

